# US citizen in AUS 2 months of tax year



## aussieforshorttime (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello,
I am a US citizen and spent 18 months in Australia. During that time, I filed Australia and US taxes as recommended by both AUS and US experts. So, here is my situation. I only spent July and August of 2013 in AUS (yes I earned AUS money). Previous filing, I reported my US rental income on my AUS taxes, then reported back to US. DO I have to report the entire year of rental income for my AUS taxes when I was in the US most of the year? Do I have to report it at all if I am going to report it on my US taxes? 

Thank you for any help or advice you can give me!

Aussieforshorttime


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm confused. I think I can ignore the fact you worked in Australia for a relatively long duration sometime in the past. That's probably not germane.

This year (2013) you will spend two months working in Australia. OK. Who is paying you? What is your visa status in Australia during this time?


----------



## aussieforshorttime (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello, 
sorry for the confusion. I worked in Australia for 18 months total. From Jan 2011 to Aug 2012. I was paid by an Australian company. I was on a 457 visa.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, OK. For these two months?


----------

